
Atlassian acquires Trello - aashishkoirala
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/09/atlassian-acquires-trello/amp/
======
dbg31415
This is a dupe.

* Atlassian acquires Trello for $425M | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13356318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13356318)

